# I must Have one



## tripleq (Dec 30, 2016)

It would not embed but its cool.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 30, 2016)

HAAAA..  that's too cool...  may be the best build I've seen this year... saved it for last...


----------



## rca dog (Dec 30, 2016)

That's Awesome ! I am totally doing that next time we go camping !


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 30, 2016)

That's really kinda neat.  Seems like there's always something to come up with.

Gary


----------



## cal1956 (Dec 31, 2016)

that man has waaaaay to much time on his hands ...lol


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2016)

That's way cool!

It's very ingenious!

Al


----------



## paul6 (Dec 31, 2016)

My thought exactly and I am guessing alcohol was involved !!


----------



## tripleq (Dec 31, 2016)

paul6 said:


> My thought exactly and I am guessing alcohol was involved !!


How do you think they emptied the cans?


----------



## tripleq (Dec 31, 2016)

RCA Dog said:


> That's Awesome ! I am totally doing that next time we go camping !


Im picturing about 12 of them in a row, each one with a rib in it


----------



## myownidaho (Dec 31, 2016)

Love it!

Hmm, that would fit in a small cooler with a sausage or two and a couple of beers. Tailgate lunch while out fishing...


----------

